# Need help finding the most nutritious rice mix



## chubbs (May 1, 2012)

I am really getting into asian cuisine lately.But I cut out rice often.It's not that I don't like it.Just never cared much for it.I would like to get the most nutritious rice mix & cook it properly.I heard black,brown,& wild rice is most nutritious mix.But just heard
Thanks to all replies


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Good Afternoon Chubbs,

I believe you might find India´s, Vietnam´s and Thailand´s Rice Varieties, to be of great interest. In addition, a vast amount of these Rices are rose or green in color.

Good luck in your search.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 1, 2012)

Brown Rice with Sesame

Simple, delicious, and easy to prepare. Even easier if you own a rice cooker!


----------



## chubbs (May 1, 2012)

Thanks!I read this from wikipedia.
Worldwide there are more than 40,000 different varieties of rice, species name _Oryza sativa_.
Crikey!Lol


----------



## 4meandthem (May 1, 2012)

Asian markets usually carry some blends that have different rices and grains. Check them out.

Pearl barley makes a decent rice substitute too.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

*@ Chubbs:  Kokuho - Rose Thai Medium Grain Rice*

Thanks for your kind note. I had read an excellent article on Rices of Thailand and India, awhile back and thus, recalled this one ...

These are the websites in the article in Italian, and English and Thai. 

www.cooksinfo.com 

Indian rices are stunning ... Jasmine is a soft spring green rice if I recollect.  

Kindest and Good Luck.  
Margi


----------



## GLC (May 1, 2012)

Rices, true rices, are very similar to each other in nutrition. The difference between any rice that's been made into "white rice" by polishing and whole grain rice is far greater than any difference among varieties. White rice lacks vitamin C, A, K, and calcium and has far less of several other main nutrients than whole grain rice. It has one forth the fiber or whole grain. Thiamine, niacin, and iron are added back into white rice in the US, but not at the same levels as whole grain rice. Kind of like the difference between most any processed grain and its whole grain version. 

Now, white rice is a valuable food, but if the question is about best nutrition, whole grain rice is absolutely the answer. We should mention "wild rice," another grass and close relative. Wild rice offers some benefits over whole grain rice and is worth mixing in. 

My favorite is a mix of wild and wholegrain brown rices:

Lundberg Wild Blend, Gourmet Blend of Wild and Whole Grain Brown Rice, 16-Ounce Bags (Pack of 6): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food 







More expensive than white rice, but worth it, I think, and it has enough flavor that we often make a meal of it cooked in good chicken stock with walnuts and pimentos.

I DO like my white rice, but I don't depend on it to be all that nutritious. That's what the whole grain is for.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 17, 2012)

I am no expert on rice, but I eat my share of it, especially since scoring a fancy rice cooker. My rice preference has always been Basmati, usually brown unless the dish demands white rice. I have recently been reading about the benefits of sprouted rice, and last night I put two cups of brown Basmati in the rice cooker with water and turned on to "keep warm" for an hour to start the sprouting process. Checked it this morning and it is sprouting, so I will cook it this afternoon, probably. I was going to do a white rice dish, a paella, but since this is in process the paella can wait. Sprouted rice is supposed to be higher in everything beneficial, and it makes sense. I have been sprouting other grains and beans and seeds for quite some time, and believe they are better that way. Often, I combine lentils with brown rice as a side for stir fry or whatever else, even a cold rice salad, and the leftovers become fried rice, fried with coconut oil. I will try the sprouted rice with added uncooked sprouted green lentils, and see if I am able to leap tall buildings in a single bound and stop speeding locomotives. You can Google _hatsuga genmai_ for all the info on this stuff.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2012)

White rice is boring. Good, but boring. Get yourself a rice cooker and explore. Like you said, there are 40,000 different rices. And there is always excellent advice right here at DC.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 17, 2012)

I like cargo rice and brown rice. You can make your own rice blends.

Homemade Seasoned Rice Mix Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes

This is one I've made for years:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/wild-rice-pilaf-mix-69434.html

You could probably make it using other kinds of rice. I tend to buy 10 lb of wild rice on my trips to MN, so have lots of wild rice on hand most of the time, so make it with wild rice.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 18, 2012)

OK, so I made the sprouted brown Basmati. It has a softer, slightly stickier feel, more like Japanese rice, but longer grain. Interesting. The flavor is excellent, and although my bum knee won't allow me to leap tall buildings in a single bound (and where would I stop to launch a second bound?), I do feel more powerful than a locomotive now. I would reduce the amount of water for firmer rice for cold rice salad type dishes or dolmas and some sides, keep it wetter for others. I'm going to try some other types of rice sprouted and see if I'm faster than a speeding bullet as well.


----------



## chubbs (Jun 19, 2012)

*Thanks all*



gadzooks said:


> OK, so I made the sprouted brown Basmati. It has a softer, slightly stickier feel, more like Japanese rice, but longer grain. Interesting. The flavor is excellent, and although my bum knee won't allow me to leap tall buildings in a single bound (and where would I stop to launch a second bound?), I do feel more powerful than a locomotive now. I would reduce the amount of water for firmer rice for cold rice salad type dishes or dolmas and some sides, keep it wetter for others. I'm going to try some other types of rice sprouted and see if I'm faster than a speeding bullet as well.


Thanks for mentioning sprouted.I had no idea you can do that lol.Here is pics of my stash of rices.I only been eating the Nishiki brown MG rice.Haven't tried the others yet.I just lay some soy on it & dig in.I'm curious about mixing brown MG,brown LG,wild,& black rice & cook it all together.
Would this mix work well?
1/2C MG brown
1/4C LG brown
1/8C Wild
1/8C black
Or would 1/2C LG & 1/4C MG be better?It would equal 1C,perfect for me.I read mg cooks quicker then lg sized grains.They all seem to get 3c cooked per cup.
Here is a article I found about a month ago.
http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Perfect-Brown-Rice
I been using 4C water per C rice but cooking same way it says in the link.And I lower to medium after adding the rice.Comes out pretty good.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 19, 2012)

I just bought a bag of pre-cooked and frozen (microwavable) brown rice and red quinoa mix at Costco. It was one of those things they were giving samples away of. I thought it was pretty good and would make a good lunch with a tin of tuna (or other protein) and a salad. Worth a try!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 19, 2012)

chubbs said:


> Thanks for mentioning sprouted.I had no idea you can do that lol.Here is pics of my stash of rices.I only been eating the Nishiki brown MG rice.Haven't tried the others yet.I just lay some soy on it & dig in.I'm curious about mixing brown MG,brown LG,wild,& black rice & cook it all together.
> Would this mix work well?
> 1/2C MG brown
> 1/4C LG brown
> ...


Is your wild rice the quick cook (30 minutes) or regular (55 minutes)? If 55, start the WR first. I see your wild rice is cultivated and not natural (meaning, it was planted, does not grow naturally in a lake in MN--I think if you do a search on wild rice, you will find some posts from me re: what one calls natural wild rice in MN). Cultivated does not pop and turn itself inside out. Personally, I don't like cultivated, it just isn't the wild rice I'm used to eating. A friend claims natural wr tastes like grass--she likes the cultivated better. And, natural wild rice is like maple syrup--it can't be anything other than organic because one goes out on the lake to harvest it, but whatever nature does, nature does, no human intervention. Is the black the sticky black? If yes, pick up some cargo rice (it takes about 45 minutes to cook) and has a nutty taste. The black rice I have is a "dessert" rice and is quite sticky--I wouldn't use it in a rice blend.


----------



## Claire (Jun 19, 2012)

I usually have basmati and jasmine (Indian and Thai, respectively) around as well as Cal-Rose, which was what everyone in Hawaii, when I lived there, had 20+ pound bags of and put in their rice cookers every night.  I don't know that basmati and jasmine are any more nutritious, but they do have distinctive, lovely aromas and texture.


----------



## chubbs (Jun 19, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Is your wild rice the quick cook (30 minutes) or regular (55 minutes)? If 55, start the WR first. I see your wild rice is cultivated and not natural (meaning, it was planted, does not grow naturally in a lake in MN--I think if you do a search on wild rice, you will find some posts from me re: what one calls natural wild rice in MN). Cultivated does not pop and turn itself inside out. Personally, I don't like cultivated, it just isn't the wild rice I'm used to eating. A friend claims natural wr tastes like grass--she likes the cultivated better. And, natural wild rice is like maple syrup--it can't be anything other than organic because one goes out on the lake to harvest it, but whatever nature does, nature does, no human intervention. Is the black the sticky black? If yes, pick up some cargo rice (it takes about 45 minutes to cook) and has a nutty taste. The black rice I have is a "dessert" rice and is quite sticky--I wouldn't use it in a rice blend.


It's the regular WR.This is the only wild rice sold in my local stores.It says cultivated & all natural.
It's a chinese black.I didn't see sticky anywhere in the name or description  of it.It's made by lotus foods,I had to get it online.It cooks in 30-40mi.
The wild I got & white & brown are the only types I can get unless I buy online.Which really sucks


----------



## chubbs (Jun 20, 2012)

I did some searching for my black rice.& it is said:Unlike other black rices from Asia, “forbidden rice” is not glutinous or rough.
Rice Types


----------



## chubbs (Jun 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I see your wild rice is cultivated and not natural (meaning, it was planted, does not grow naturally in a lake in MN--I think if you do a search on wild rice, you will find some posts from me re: what one calls natural wild rice in MN). Cultivated does not pop and turn itself inside out.


I made a brown & wild mix couple days ago.The cultivated wild did pop and turn itself inside out.I like it allot!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 27, 2012)

chubbs said:


> I made a brown & wild mix couple days ago.The cultivated wild did pop and turn itself inside out.I like it allot!


Really? How long did you cook it? Did you presoak the wr or roast it in the oven first? I've never had the cultivated pop so I never buy it for myself. Maybe there is a difference re: cultivated and natural cultivated, perhaps it is closer to the "wild" wild rice that grows in Minnesota lakes...Glad you liked it! A friend doesn't care for the "wild" wild rice, says it is too grassy tasting. I add barley or lentils to mine sometimes. I did that for breakfast yesterday--wr, brown rice, and some barley.


----------



## chubbs (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I cooked it 55mins in a tight seal sauce pan,just open enough to allow a lil steam to escape.I just rinsed it good,put in a pan with rolling boil,& brought down to a simmer.Maybe I had heat to high.I had it just a tad below medium.Every 3-5min i'd give it a little stir.A very small amount did stick to the bottom.

I may try that,adding barley or lentils.Just bought some recently.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 9, 2012)

You shouldn't remove the lid when cooking rice, just leave it on.  Once it boils, just lid and turn down to low.  It will steam on it's own.

1. rinse rice
2. add rice to pan
3. add cool water
4. bring to rapid boil
5. reduce to simmer, cover and let stem for the allotted time
6. there should be no water left when done


----------



## Claire (Jul 9, 2012)

I also buy a bag of converted (NOT minute) rice for the summer.  It actually takes longer to cook that others, but I use it for cold rice salads.  The grains stay separate so it makes for a really lovely salad.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 10, 2012)

*Peruvian Quinoa & Italian Farro Grains*

Chubbs,

These two titled grains can be a healthy alternative to rice, and are easily adaptable to Middle Eastern dishes and Asian Fusion.

I make a Tabouli Salad with quinoa, fresh herbs, and Red Legumes which is a bit different and very summery.

Kind regards.
Have nice Tuesday.
Margi.


----------

